# Solar Storm Preperation for All



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have always lived by the saying: Prepare for the worst, but be happy with the best. Then there are no suprises.
I have been studying solar storms for some years. Now finally the mainstream is actually talking about the possiblity of a Carrington Effect/Event like the one of 1859, and the increased possiblity of major storm hitting earth in the next 10 or so years. We are going through an Interstellar Energy Cloud - OPHER for far into the future. This cloud is said to add to the CME's that will possibly happen.
I would like all of us to get a discussion going that will help all of us prepare for the possiblity of a major CME/Gamma Burst from the sun.
1. Protecting your car and engines.
2. Protecting your electronics with other than a Faraday Cage.
3. Possible preperation for a world without electricity.
4. Food production without machinery.
5. Water storage and supply for the home.
6. Waste disposal without sewer or garbage facilities.
7. Heating without normal services.
8. Trading and purchasing without a monetary system.
9. Medicine without modern facilities.
I am sure there are more items to be discussed, so please add to this. I beleive this is a subject that really needs to be pursued. If we have a Carrington Event like in 1859, then we have discussed it, and will be ready for it. If we do not have a major event, then we are prepared anyway.
Take Care and remember knowledge is power, the lack of knowledge can destroy or enslave you.
Popcorn
PLEASE, EVERYONE ADD ITEMS TO THIS LIST, I AM SURE I MISSED SOMETHING. Thank You All.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

9a. Pure natural medicine without the benefit of pharmaceutical drugs.


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

with a solar storm comes extra radiation be prepared to handle that


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

6. Dig two holes, one for garbage. Burn the garbage in the hole and cover over what's left with some of the dirt. Repeat as needed. Or just bury if you don't want smoke, which could be seen and smelled. Another hole for a "restroom", and fill it in as you go. I know, urban folks in apartments will have to come up with something else.

7. If possible, and you don't already have a woodstove installed, find a small woodstove (even a used one) and lay in some stove pipe, and store the whole thing in a garage, basement, or wherever. If the grid goes down for the long-term, you could put the stove in for heat and cooking. Make sure you have a hand saw like a bow saw, and an axe, so you can cut stuff to burn in it. You can clean up the floor of the woods and burn sticks and pine cones and other burnable debris, if you're near such a place. You don't necessarily have to have nicely cut and split stove-length firewood in an emergency. You can close off the rest of the house and stay in the room with the heat to reduce the need for burnables. We have friends who have a garage that's partially in the hillside, and they have a woodstove in there, along with basic supplies (food, water, blankets, etc.), and plan to gather in there by the woodstove if TSHTF. Their house is a big drafty 2-story house, and too many rooms open to each other for them to close them off.

That's a nice list, Popcorn. I just picked out a couple to resond to. I look forward to reading everyone's input on these things. I'm curious, too, about what surivalist72 wrote about radiation. Is it the same kind we'd have from nukes? What do we do?


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Gamma radiation from solar storm*

When I was at Vandenberg AFB,Ca. I was in charge of all the enlisted barracks before I retired in 1983. While there I was also the shelter manager. When I decided to get radiation detection equipment a few years ago, I could not afford the newer stuff. So I went on E-bay and bought the equipment I had used in the 80's. You can also get that era Doesimeters and readers/adjusters. You can get all the items you need. The main one is the gamma detector. That is the most damaging radiation. The beta radiation is also bad but you can be protected from it by layers of clothing or a good wall, and alpha radiation is ony damaging if you get the material in cuts or injest it. You can go on line and download lots of material about protection from radiation. If you are on these sites and warned by the NASA or NOAA solar storm watch sites, now on line that a large solar storm is coming, I have heard to disconnect your car batteries, turn off the main breakers in your house, and get as deep underground as you can. The Gamma burst is deadly if it is large.
Later, 
Popcorn590


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Faraday cages*

Does anyone out there have an easy way of building a Faraday Cage that is simple, easy, and works well? 
I did read one post that talked about the old metal cans, putting cardboard inside the can to protect the radio, electronics, etc. Does this really work well? 
I have also heard that you can build a aluminum foil box, then put your cell phone in it. You then try to call your cell phone. It the phone does not ring, it is protected. But is that enough protection from a large CME or EMP?
An aluminum foil cage would be a pretty easy way to protect much of your electronics you want to survive if we are hit by a large CME. But what thickness is recommended, etc?
Come back please on this.
Popcorn590


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

What types of natural medicines do you recommend?? Are there basic types that can be grown that will essentially cover the majority of illnesses or injuries?? This is sort of like getting the quick list that will be helpfull without having a large medicinal herb garden, or having to search the grounds for so many.
Thaks for any help,
Popcorn590
Ya know besides getting ready for the possiblity of a major CME, this is also a good way to get much needed information out there even if one does not occur at a major magnitude of the 1859 Carrington Event.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*NOAA web site for daily solar storm reports*

Here is the site for daily solar storm reports. Lots of great information and it is updated all the time. Oh they also say if there is a heavy solar storm the site will go down ----- Ya think?????

https://pss.swpc.noaa.gov

The above site address will let you register and sign in to get updated reports.

NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center

You can go here just to see the solar acitivity.
Enjoy the site, I am still going through all the different items on this site.

Later.
Popcorn590


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

GypsySue--I don't have a huge house, but I do have 14 rooms with a foyer and hallway...what I can't close off with doors because it's open concept...I use tacks and blankets..I only heat half my house and in the daytime, only 3 rooms and a hallway.
It's tacky..but I can use that money elsewhere..and it's not like I miss those rooms or have company.
Hey, it's my part in conserving.:congrat: Hear that Al Gore??:nuts:


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Fortunately, our old 1 1/2 story house still has all its doors.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> GypsySue--I don't have a huge house, but I do have 14 rooms with a foyer and hallway...what I can't close off with doors because it's open concept...I use tacks and blankets..I only heat half my house and in the daytime, only 3 rooms and a hallway.
> It's tacky..but I can use that money elsewhere..and it's not like I miss those rooms or have company.
> Hey, it's my part in conserving.:congrat: Hear that Al Gore??:nuts:


Good idea, JayJay! I'll suggest that to our friends. The doors between their first floor rooms are mostly double-wide, being an old house, but they could staple or tack blankets or sheets over it if TSTHF.

Our house is a cozy little 3-bedroom log cabin, warm and toasty with a good woodstove. Even so, we'll probably close the bedroom doors and sleep in the large open living room/kitchen part of the cabin, to conserve firewood, if something goes down.

I hope we have enough warning to be able to do something about radiation if a large storm comes our way. The most 'underground' we could get to is our root cellar.

If the storm is bad enough one would wonder how much electronics we'll be able to ever use afterward. I have things stored in my computer that I should have printed up already, but haven't. So if we have warning, I'll try to protect it. My laptop is small enough to toss in an old microwave oven we have. I've heard they make decent faraday cages, but I think someone mentioned on another thread that the cord should be cut off? :scratch:


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Heavy Aluminum box around cell phone*

I had to try it with a much heaviier duty aluminum made into a box type structure and it did not stop signals coming into a cell phone. Oh Well.
Popcorn590


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Try the NOAA site I listed. I check it every day. Normally you will have at least a day or two warning. If we do not get that warning before a gamma burst hits, it really will not matter.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> I had to try it with a much heaviier duty aluminum made into a box type structure and it did not stop signals coming into a cell phone. Oh Well.
> Popcorn590


at a minimum it has to be grounded, but I doubt al foil would do much.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Is there a fee for that NOAA subscription service?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> Does anyone out there have an easy way of building a Faraday Cage that is simple, easy, and works well?
> I did read one post that talked about the old metal cans, putting cardboard inside the can to protect the radio, electronics, etc. Does this really work well?
> I have also heard that you can build a aluminum foil box, then put your cell phone in it. You then try to call your cell phone. It the phone does not ring, it is protected. But is that enough protection from a large CME or EMP?
> An aluminum foil cage would be a pretty easy way to protect much of your electronics you want to survive if we are hit by a large CME. But what thickness is recommended, etc?
> ...


Faraday Cages
link to info on do-it-yourself faraday cages.
endtimesreport.com/faraday_cages
My favorite was a metal shed that was properly grounded, thus acting as a huge Faraday cage and protecting everything inside. By that logic, a mobile home could conceivably be made into a faraday cage.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

1. build metal shed, ground per faraday cage. park in there. 
3. Oh come now, electricity is not mandatory for survival. Wed just go back to early 1900s technology. 
4. Food production would become much more personal - a garden. Canning (yes, you can do it over a wood fire). Store-rooms. Ice-Houses. Everyone would have to have their own food production/storage area, and those efficient at production would have extra to barter/sell. Hardly new, that.
5. Water would have to be saved from the roof, pumped from a well, or carried in. Again, not impossible, just a lot of work. 
6. Hesperian press puts out an excellent booklet on how to make an outhouse, with several designs, including a composting type. Third world tech at its most creative, and not all that hard/expensive.
7. Hmph. One would have to dress for the weather, and folks would wear a lot more clothes even indoors! You can survive without central heat, just look to the past for ideas.
8, Money is over-rated. As long as folks were willing to agree on barter, it would naturally spring up. It would not be on a large-scale though, so if you are looking for a way to set up a monetary network, good luck. Lots of negotiation awaits you....
9. The best medicine would have to be to stay healthy. No, there is not one set of herbs that work for everything (been studying that problem for years. Thats why i have vet med knowledge. Crude, but more wide spectrum. 

It seems you are getting wound up about things that will take care of themselves if folks just remain calm, use their heads and work together. Just look at the long history mankind has without electricity, or modern medicine, or central heat, etc. Things would certainly be different, but would go on, grumble as we might.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree with all you say, and we do almost all of it now. I realize that we can live without the modern electricity and other items, but if you do not have to, why would you? WE have prepared with the idea of the following: Dwelling, clothing, food, water, and warmth, everything else you get or have is gravy. You are doing well, hope all others do it too. If things go south, there will be a lot of shocks even for people like you and like us, but all of us will prevail, mainly because we are all on this site.
Later
Popcorn590


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

NOAA site is free. Just register. It is really neat to check the sun each day and see what is happening. Lots of other items for your mind to see and learn about too.
Popcorn590


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> If the storm is bad enough one would wonder how much electronics we'll be able to ever use afterward. I have things stored in my computer that I should have printed up already, but haven't. So if we have warning, I'll try to protect it. My laptop is small enough to toss in an old microwave oven we have. I've heard they make decent faraday cages, but I think someone mentioned on another thread that the cord should be cut off? :scratch:


Don't just remove the cord from the outside, but, also gut-out the electronics from the inside leaving only the "oven" portion of the microwave intact. You place your electronics inside the oven portion to protect them, just in the same way that the coating around the oven protects you from the microwaves emitted when it is cooking the foods inside.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Naekid, why must the electronics be removed from the microwave? I would have assumed that the same protection that keeps us safe from radation from inside the microwave would also protect the electronics? And that the same barrier would work the other way? :scratch: What would happen if you left them in? I was thinking of the operable microwave in my kitchen, which we mostly use as a breadbox these days, but still... If we only had a short warning, I'd thought of shoving my netbook computer, digital camera, and other small electronics like the cell phone (yeah...probably won't ever be usable again anyway!) into the microwave. It's a small microwave, so wouldn't hold a regular laptop. So, I can't just unplug the cord and stuff things inside it?


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't help my mind repeatedly going back to the Japan tsunami, whereby power was knocked out to the nuclear plants, and without much recourse available to prevent a meltdown. THEIR pumps were underwater, but....
In a true solar event, or any long term grid outage, how will our nuclear sites avoid it as well? Diesel for emergency pumps will eventually run out, & without infrastructure in place to fuel them...? Even then, these control systems within the plants are high-technology; I'd like to think they're hardened, but I know we're waaay behind on that front.
I know of three nuclear sites within 150 miles west of me, and of course, the prevailing winds are always from that direction. You may do well to google these sites yourself, to analyze YOUR risk.
So please- reply with 10 good reasons why the above scenario CANNOT happen, & I promise I'll send you a brand new 40 S&W in the mail. (with tongue firmly in cheek)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

GS - from what I have read about it, you need to find a way to break the connection from the "outside" world and the inside of the microwave. By gutting the microwave of all external powercords, circuit-boards, timers, transformers, etc you are creating a clean break and making the inside of the microwave into a true faraday cage.

As far as having some kind of warning, I expect that there will be no warning, or, if there is, it will already be too late. If you can keep your electronics protected at all times, you will have them available to you after a CME (or similar electron-blast) - what good they will be afterwards remains to be seen :gaah:



My best suggestion for you is to wander 'round electronic drop-off-zones where people leave things behind for others to take-n-use for free, find some of the oldest microwaves and turn them into your faraday cages.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> I can't help my mind repeatedly going back to the Japan tsunami, whereby power was knocked out to the nuclear plants, and without much recourse available to prevent a meltdown. THEIR pumps were underwater, but....
> In a true solar event, or any long term grid outage, how will our nuclear sites avoid it as well? Diesel for emergency pumps will eventually run out, & without infrastructure in place to fuel them...? Even then, these control systems within the plants are high-technology; I'd like to think they're hardened, but I know we're waaay behind on that front.
> I know of three nuclear sites within 150 miles west of me, and of course, the prevailing winds are always from that direction. You may do well to google these sites yourself, to analyze YOUR risk.
> So please- reply with 10 good reasons why the above scenario CANNOT happen, & I promise I'll send you a brand new 40 S&W in the mail. (with tongue firmly in cheek)


I worked in the Fort Cahoun Nuclear power plant in Fort Cahoun Nebraska. I can tell you how this reactor functioned and how the system worked, but I would be unfamilar with the ones near you.

The basic controls for operation of the reactor are controled by computer, but switches can be manually turned and valves can be manually opened or closed. So I don't see any concerns about saftey.

The control rods are electrically held up and if there is a power failure the control rods desend into the reactor by gravity. When the control rods are down the reactor is shut down and just needs to be cooled for an extended period.

Cooling is done with the use of 2 2000HP (only 1 pump is required) electric motors about the size of a Chevy Blazer. To power the pumps, line power is used. If line power as failed then there are 2 locomotive size generators (only 1 is required) to supply the pumps with power. If both generators fail then there is a battery room to supply power for 24 hours. If all these fail then there is emergency water injection that is compressed air over water and does not require electrical power. If all this fails then put your head between your knees and kiss your ass good bye.

All of the systems above are behind a minimum of 3 feet of reinforced concrete walls and ceiling and would be unaffected by a solar blast. The reactor is in a containment dome of 6 feet thick reinforced concrete. All the walls are concidered missle proof:dunno:.

Now after I said all that, all reactors are ran by humans and humans make mistakes.

Feel any safer?


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Before I run out and purchase one of those old microwaves that are large and gut it, is this backed up by facts. By what I understand of electornics it sounds really reasonable. Also what is the idea about using a metal can or grabage can lined with card board as a protection for electronics? Also does the metal can have to be grounded really well or just have a metal ground?
Thanks for any inforamtion you can give. I would imagine there might be many out there, like me, that understand some of this, but need more guidence in doing what is said by you and others that really understand what they are saying, much more than I.
Popcorn590


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Popcorn,

Anything that can insulate the electronics from a power-surge (EMP, CME, etc) will work. I read reports where scientists have tested all kinds of materials / products with a localized EMP generator and a mesh screen around a cardboard box worked well, an all-metal garbage can worked well, anti-static-bags for computer components worked well, even metal filing cabinets worked well, as long as there was a level of insulation between the outside of the box and the electronics inside the box. The insulation inside the cage can be air (bubble-wrap), cardboard, foam, plastics. In the case of the gutted microwave, the electronics removed help keep out the EMP / CME waves before the waves get to the actual faraday-cage portion of the microwave (the actual oven).

If you wanted to use Google to search out EMP, HEMP, faraday-box, faraday-cage (etc) you will find lots of research papers from military, government, universities and other scientists that are published.

I am not an expert in EMP, but, I have read enough reports that I think that I am fairly knowledgable in protecting electronics.

Some videos to get you started (some shared by other members of the board)


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great reply. That helps eliminate the questions in my mind that crept up with small gaps in inforamtion I have heard and been reading. 
Popcorn590.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Solar Storm -- WOW possibly another problem?????*

Greater responces the the thread and many thanks to all that participated, and PLEASE CONTINUE to respond. The information is wonderful, and much needed since the higharchy decided not to notice until lately.
NOW ---- Next wrench in the works for a Solar Storm, Gamma Burst, CME, or whatever is the following:
I just read that there is also an INTERSTELLAR ENERGY CLOUD, that our systems will be passing through that could go on for the next 2,000 - 3,000 years. What I have read is that this type of cloud excites the Sun and planet atmospheres. 
Question:
Is this just another pile on to what could happen?
Is this a magnified danger to what possibly could happen?
What kind of effect will this have on the earth if any?
Naturally I am reading information so I can understand what is going on, but I can not read everything.
Thanks,
Popcorn590


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have come up with this genairic description of how a EMP type blast causes damage to electronic/ electric devices. Think of an EMP as a ball shaped lightning blast, that provides a charge while it expands kind of like layers of an onion, this charge builds up in wires and other conductors as the "ball" size increases so does the ammount of charge tranfered,thus overloading circuits. A blast from a CME would just be a much bigger ball.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Before I retired from the USAF in Oct 1983 I was also a CBR Shelter Manager. You got it right in a nice simple terms. It does not take much to destroy all electronics of today. My concern is if you do not have to reduce yourself to almost stone age living, why should you? I am trying to make it as easy upon ourselves as possible, if a CME/EMP/Gamma Burst happens. It is basically back to basics. We keep extra gas on hand with sti-bill put in it every six months, then use it in the car after a year and re-fill it. If we get a CME that is like th Carrington Event of 1859 all transporation of gerneral necesseties are done. What gas and protected electronics and generators you have will be it. I am trying to save up for the Solar Generator that Solutions from Science has. The 1800 watt would be good enough. If some do not know it is a plug and play generator. It also has a plug in for a wind turbine, if you want more than the solar pannels that come with it. If I got it would be for a major emergency, and I would insure it was protected behind stone type walls and any electronics would be protected. We essentially have everything we need or it is available. That one item is the last thing on the wish list. We have all the hand tools, garden tools, etc. I even went out and bought really cheap well built old hand turn drill from the 40's. We get what we think will be usefull even if we do not ever get a CME. As it stands we are having rolling brown and black outs in some parts of the country that are not reported by the press. There are small towns that turn off street lights at night to save money. Our grid is old and needs replacing. We may be back at the older ages without a CME.
Later,
Popcorn590


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Tweto!
It IS amazing how many redundancies are built into the system. You mentioned those 2200 hp electric motors to run the pumps...Couldn't we just run an extension cord from the "output" side of the plant around back to the electric pumps? 
Not Dollar General cords, mind you, but some real Craftsman ones?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Following a Significant Solar Storm event, fires will be very prevalent, immediately after the event and sporadically throughout the aftermath. Wire lines, fence lines and transformers as well as home wiring may spark home fires and wildfires. Afterwards, home fires from poor cooking and heating practices will be common, spreading fires into neighborhoods and communities lacking working fire trucks and dispatch capabilities. 

Maintaining a defensible fire space (worthwhile at all times) plus home firefighting measures would be important. 

Basis: in the Carrington event, it was noted papers on telegraph desk combusted, even though batteries were disconnected fron the system.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

I did not think of what you just mentioned. We often overlook items of being prepared, while we are preparing for the items we know about. Thank you so much for bringing this up. One item I do remember what that telegraph operators were actually blown off their posts and knocked out. That is another item I had not thought about, being prepared to avoid injuries that can occur due to large CME. 
1. One item I have been wondering about, that I read somewhere. Is it true that if you know a large event has been predicted, you should disconnect the main circuit breaker of your house to the outside power. Thus all electronics in the house will be preserved and protected as long as no power is running through them or to them. Is this True or False??? If false what can be done, if anything for the entire house and it's contents? 
2. One other item I have read is that if you have a newer car than 1980, you can get the quick disconnects for the battery and have a good solid ground at the rear of the vehicle, which has a ground chain that can just be attached to the the frame when parking, and at the same time disconnect the battery. The article stated that if a known event is on the way, to disconnect the battery and ground the car, thus protecting the vehicle. True or False. If false what can be done for newer cars?
Thank You,
Popcorn590


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

When were you in. I was in the USAFSS 10 yrs. Intell Analysts then re-trained, your comperable was ASA, from 1963-83. I have been working with and restoring Vietnam Helicopter Pilots 35mm slide tours of the Nam. Have done six pilots Nam tours so far, then another pilot produces the greatest slide shows, from the restoration I do for thsoe that want them. I had the privilage of doing a local friends Army photo album of the Korean War when he was there from 1952-53 at Heartbreak Ridge and Sugarloaf. If you want I can give you a site to see the slide tours of the Nam on line.
Later,
Popcorn590


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> I have come up with this genairic description of how a EMP type blast causes damage to electronic/ electric devices. Think of an EMP as a ball shaped lightning blast, that provides a charge while it expands kind of like layers of an onion, this charge builds up in wires and other conductors as the "ball" size increases so does the ammount of charge tranfered,thus overloading circuits. A blast from a CME would just be a much bigger ball.





popcorn590 said:


> I did not think of what you just mentioned. We often overlook items of being prepared, while we are preparing for the items we know about. Thank you so much for bringing this up. One item I do remember what that telegraph operators were actually blown off their posts and knocked out. That is another item I had not thought about, being prepared to avoid injuries that can occur due to large CME.
> 1. One item I have been wondering about, that I read somewhere. Is it true that if you know a large event has been predicted, you should disconnect the main circuit breaker of your house to the outside power. Thus all electronics in the house will be preserved and protected as long as no power is running through them or to them. Is this True or False??? If false what can be done, if anything for the entire house and it's contents?
> 2. One other item I have read is that if you have a newer car than 1980, you can get the quick disconnects for the battery and have a good solid ground at the rear of the vehicle, which has a ground chain that can just be attached to the the frame when parking, and at the same time disconnect the battery. The article stated that if a known event is on the way, to disconnect the battery and ground the car, thus protecting the vehicle. True or False. If false what can be done for newer cars?
> Thank You,
> Popcorn590


Like TiredIron said, think of those electrical discharges being similar in nature to that of a lightning bolt that can travel through the air long distance. If you are within the zone of the electrical discharge, pulling the breaker-panel probably will not help - it will already be too late - and anything that could be zapped has already been zapped.

Anything that is electrical that you feel that you need to protect should be already be protected through the use of the storage-compartments that mimic a faraday-cage (tin-shed, filing cabinet, insulated tin garbage can, gutted microwave, etc). That doesn't mean that you can't take your electronic equipement out to use, just means that everytime you use them, there is a possibility of them getting toasted through faults not of your own.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> I am trying to save up for the Solar Generator that Solutions from Science has. The 1800 watt would be good enough. If some do not know it is a plug and play generator.


Please don't.

It is overpriced and misleading. You might get 1800 watts from it for about 10 seconds or so. You can do so much more with components you source yourself.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Faraday shielding, copper screen being best but others will probably help. The shield needs to be grounded like you have ground rods for your home electrical supply. I haven't done it yet but really need to considering how much solar activity we've been having. I need to shield my generator sitting in my wood shed. With all the electronics we so much rely on, most can easily be wiped out with one large CME even if it was half as powerful as the one that happened in 1895. I have an all metal roof and have it grounded because I suspect that it is possible that with a large CME enough voltage could be generated there to start a fire. I don't think people consider such things, most people don't consider what a lightning strike could do in not having lightning rods on homes to dissipate such power. The best thing we could do is to learn to live as if we had no electrical power of any sort.


----------



## naturegirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Popcorn590, 

Firstly, contact your local Forest Service Botanist and find out what grows locally and where. Where I live, I have a pretty good relationship with them and do ALOT of wildcrafting. Things like St. Johns Wort (pain/depression), Pedicularis (Pain, Anxiety) Elderberry ( immune enhancement) Cascara Sagrada, Slipper Elm, Oregon grape, Lobelia, Osha etc... A couple of things to have on hand:

Arnica Montana : You can grow this then tincture it to make homeopathic drops. Great for inflammation

Echinacea: Immune Enhancer. I recommend the Purpurea variety

Calendula (Marigolds) useful for breakouts and rashes

Aloe Vera: Burns and skin issues

Colloidal Silver generator: Silver is a natural antibiotic. With the generator and silver wires your can make your own. What it does is uses an electronic charge to ionize the silver to the water molecules. Making them bio available to be used by the body. 

Grapefruit Seed Extract: This does everything from cleaning house to killing fungus and also can be used to purify water. 

This is by no means an exhaustive list, but a very basic one. 

Prepare with blessing!
Naturegirl


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

naturegirl said:


> Popcorn590,
> 
> Firstly, contact your local Forest Service Botanist and find out what grows locally and where. Where I live, I have a pretty good relationship with them and do ALOT of wildcrafting. Things like St. Johns Wort (pain/depression), Pedicularis (Pain, Anxiety) Elderberry ( immune enhancement) Cascara Sagrada, Slipper Elm, Oregon grape, Lobelia, Osha etc... A couple of things to have on hand: I grew up with a lot of these things in the forests of Washington, along with wild red and blue huckleberries and wild blueberries which are both great for eye site because of their lutein content.
> 
> ...


 There are many things in the forests and valleys that are medicinal and sources of food. I recommend that if you don't know what is good to use or eat that you get books on edible and medicinal plants, it could save your life. Far too many people that have been lost in the wood have died not knowing there were things around them that they could eat for survival until rescue.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Watch the Aurora Borealis tonight... solar flare coming our way

Massive Solar Flare Headed Toward Earth, May Spark Celestial Light Show | Fox News


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

National EMP Recognition Day: The Threat That Can't Be Ignored

heritage org has some good info


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

heritage org gave me some good info I have been putting small cheap electronics ( radios, flashlights, calculators and soon used lap tops ) into plastic bags, then I wrap with foil, then put into a metal garbage can with a tight lid that is stored in a metal storage container


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Mylar "Space Blankets" you need to check to make sure but the ones I've checked with an ohm meter contain aluminum and have resistance and therefore have the ability to shield electrically. I grounded my metal roof and may ad additional ground rods at opposite corners in case of electrical build ups away from the existing ground. If you haven't read about it at 9:00 AM EST a large solar energy force will arrive from a big CME that happened on Sunday.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I simply bought several Hot/Cold 'insulated' mylar grocery shopping bags from a "Dollar" Store for a buck each. They're huge for a buck, and the plastic carry handles snap closed at the top. The interior of these bags are non-mylar plastic, and I simply put my rechargeables & chargers, etc. in them, then hang them in my utility room. I even keep my smaller solar panel in one.
These are the same bags that are known as "Booster bags" by store security people everywhere. When exiting a store with stolen items, the these bags reliably shield the rfid chips on stolen items from the exit scanners.
Don't believe me? Throw your cell phone in one- then try to call yourself.....
Now, I've heard it all...GROUNDING VS NON-GROUNDING : Should I need to use these items after SHTF, who's to say I can't simply lie these on the ground & lay a length of chain on them for awhile before opening? Here come the rebuttals...


----------



## gitnready4it (Dec 27, 2011)

My biggest concern is making sure everyone knows what to do in such an event. What if I'm at work, my kids are at school or at the mall. Make plans with your family for as many scenarios as possible. Remember, cell phones and communications in general will probably be out so make sure you have a plan NOW!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

gitnready4it said:


> My biggest concern is making sure everyone knows what to do in such an event. What if I'm at work, my kids are at school or at the mall. Make plans with your family for as many scenarios as possible. Remember, cell phones and communications in general will probably be out so make sure you have a plan NOW!


This is probably one of our biggest problems - the changing scenarios. We had to go over a temporary one for yesterday and today. There are times that we need just a "temp" for a one time occasion, but the one time we forget....ugh.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I think that there is a great misconception in the general public due to such a huge reliance on electronics in every day life that it will always be there. But if one looks inside the electronics they will find just how vulnerable they are when seeing wires inside chips that are thinner than a human hair and other items only a few microns thick. Cars, trucks, buses, railroads, electrical grid systems and etc. for the most part may all come to a screeching halt from a solar EMP. With the all the solar activity that's been going on lately there is a distinct possibility of a major CME happening.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Viking said:


> I think that there is a great misconception in the general public due to such a huge reliance on electronics in every day life that it will always be there. But if one looks inside the electronics they will find just how vulnerable they are when seeing wires inside chips that are thinner than a human hair and other items only a few microns thick. Cars, trucks, buses, railroads, electrical grid systems and etc. for the most part may all come to a screeching halt from a solar EMP. With the all the solar activity that's been going on lately there is distinct possibility of a major CME happening.


It is quite the misconception. My DH is a huge fan of electronics, and I told him about the idea and possibility of EMPs. He brushes it off like it will never happen. I'll hate to tell him "I told you so". He's told me that if that were to happen than there will be no point in living. I got a lot of work to do with him. :help:


----------



## Greybeard (Nov 26, 2011)

If I am using an old metal filing cabinet in a bedroom for a faraday cage how do I ground it?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Greybeard said:


> If I am using an old metal filing cabinet in a bedroom for a faraday cage how do I ground it?


If your home has up to date wiring you will have a ground wire from the power panel to each electrical outlet, if that's the case then a wire can be ran from the cover plate screw to the cabinet or you could get a plug and just connect an insulated wire to the ground plug not using the other plugs. If you have an older home that still has the older outlets that don't have the ground plug hole (I still see these around where we live) then what can be done is to get a long drill bit and drill a hole though the wall that's just big enough to run a bare wire (like the one used to ground the electrical panel to a ground rod) through the wall from the cabinet to a ground rod and seal the outside so water or bugs don't get in. Remember to drive the ground rod far enough away from the foundation to avoid hitting any drain pipes that may surround the foundation and take into consideration where buried phone or power lines might be as well. Ground rods need to be deep into the soil to where it stays damp. If the soil dries very deep during the summer let the garden hose soak the area around the ground rod once and awhile otherwise the ground won't be as effective as it should be. If you have a water well the steel pipe casing makes a great ground source, if the well is close enough to your home.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you have to insulate whatever you put in the cabinet? Also would the inside of an old oven work, after you take the guts (wireing) out, or just leave the outer shell with the inner oven then ground it and insulate the insides with what? I have heard of using cardboard from another post on this site, what else can be used? 
I just want to take the time to Thank You and Others for the response to this thread. All are extreamly helpful.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

popcorn590 said:


> Do you have to insulate whatever you put in the cabinet? Also would the inside of an old oven work, after you take the guts (wireing) out, or just leave the outer shell with the inner oven then ground it and insulate the insides with what? I have heard of using cardboard from another post on this site, what else can be used?
> I just want to take the time to Thank You and Others for the response to this thread. All are extreamly helpful.


Other than putting paper or cardboard under something to keep it from being scratched up there is no need to insulate it in the cabinet.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

I gather it still needs to be grounded or is it better to insulate the cabinet or stove from the ground with a pallet or rubber like the occupants of a car are insulated from a live power line touching a car as long as they do not touch a metal part of the car?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

popcorn590 said:


> I gather it still needs to be grounded or is it better to insulate the cabinet or stove from the ground with a pallet or rubber like the occupants of a car are insulated from a live power line touching a car as long as they do not touch a metal part of the car?


It needs to be grounded in order to dissipate electrostatic, radio, or electric energy.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

So with those I need to ground them. What about the mylar bags, should they be grounded too.
Thank You for Your Time


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

popcorn590 said:


> So with those I need to ground them. What about the mylar bags, should they be grounded too.
> Thank You for Your Time


If you're talking about electronic computer chip bags such as used for transporting, say like memory chips or other electrostatically sensitive chips they don't need grounding, if they are placed in a grounded cabinet that is enough. But for purposes of protection from a strong solar emission a mylar bag is not enough protection due to the many components of a solar flare and even if you grounded one it wouldn't protect what's inside, it's just no where near to what a faraday shield is capable of doing.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has thought about what would happen to solar panels but they too are very sensitive to a large solar storm. I've thought about storing panels, controllers and inverters under a faraday shield until they are absolutely needed to replace power from the grid. I'd sure hate to have a perfectly good solar system wiped out especially when there has been so much solar activity lately.


----------



## gardengirl (Jan 26, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Popcorn590,
> 
> Firstly, contact your local Forest Service Botanist and find out what grows locally and where. Where I live, I have a pretty good relationship with them and do ALOT of wildcrafting. Things like St. Johns Wort (pain/depression), Pedicularis (Pain, Anxiety) Elderberry ( immune enhancement) Cascara Sagrada, Slipper Elm, Oregon grape, Lobelia, Osha etc... A couple of things to have on hand:
> 
> ...


Regarding Arnica montana -- just want to make sure that no one is taking this internally. It causes red blood cell lysis, which is why it's so good at clearing up bruises, but should never be taken orally.

Other good medicinal herbs to have around include:

Lemon balm: good for anxiety, sleep disorders, and a lotion of the herb can be used for cold sores
Comfrey: use a poultice of the leaves for sprains and bruises -- similar to Arnica, which can be challenging to grow as it needs very acidic soil
Feverfew: Great for headaches and migraines (though willow bark tea, which contains aspirin, works better for most people)
Peppermint: Tea of the leaves helps an upset stomach
Thyme: tasty to eat, and a an infusion can be used to treat coughs, colds, and chest infections.

A resouce I use a lot is: "The Encyclopedia of Medicinal Plants" by Andrew Chevallier. It covers hundreds of plants, their traditional and medicial uses, current medical literature on active constituents, cultivation information, and how to make lotions, poultices, etc (though it doesn't cover making essential oils, which is a bummer). 330 pages, full cover. Can be pricey new (if you can find it), but $20-$25 used. Most of my info above is from Chevallier's book.

I'm new to the forum and really appreciate all of these great posts!


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

when you guys say "oven" you mean microwave oven? or do you mean any old oven? ... did you see the heritage org link I sent? whay didn't they mention microwave ovens as a place to store small items? I would think that if the microwave oven is plugged in then your stuff is worthless after EMP.

What I'm doing is wrapping small electronics in a plastic bag, then in foil, then sealed in an airtight metal garbage can- I would think a metal cabinet wouldn't be sufficient


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

gunsmith said:


> when you guys say "oven" you mean microwave oven? or do you mean any old oven? ... did you see the heritage org link I sent? whay didn't they mention microwave ovens as a place to store small items? I would think that if the microwave oven is plugged in then your stuff is worthless after EMP.
> 
> What I'm doing is wrapping small electronics in a plastic bag, then in foil, then sealed in an airtight metal garbage can- I would think a metal cabinet wouldn't be sufficient


neither would a metal garbage can that's not grounded and as for microwave ovens, in order to test to see if the door is sealing microwaves in the test is to put your cell phone in and then call it from another phone if it rings then microwaves are leaking out when in use. Get it fixed or get rid of it, microwaves can cook you just as it cooks stuff inside. I always keep at least an arms length away from them while they are running, just to be safe.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> In order to test to see if the door is sealing microwaves in the test is to put your cell phone in and then call it from another phone if it rings then microwaves are leaking out when in use.


I just tried this.... sure enough, the signal strength went to nothing and no ringing occured. I wonder if a microwave would be enough protection (even with the cord cut off and gutted out)


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jan 1, 2010)

LincTex, have you tried testing it with the microwave disconnected from the wall so the microwave is no longer earthed through the earth wire? That'd at least let you know how well it would work with the cord cut off.

My understanding of Faraday cages is that, as others have mentioned, the cage must be earthed to dissipate the charge.

That suggests to me that the microwave may not shield properly if it is not plugged in and thus grounded. It should be a simple matter to determine, given that you now know that your microwave stops signals getting to your phone when it's plugged in, if any change occurs when it's not plugged in.

If it turns out that your phone rings when placed in the microwave when it's not plugged in, then you'd have to look at the possibility that a gutted microwave with the cord cut off will not protect your stuff.

If that does happen to be the case, you'd have to look at a slight modification to the plan - rather than cutting the cord, disconnect the power wires from the electronics of an old microwave (one that you have already tested to ensure it blocks your cell phone when plugged in) but leave the earth wire attached. That'll give you the necessary earth but no wires connected to the power supply to cause problems.

I had an old microwave - quite a big one - that stopped working. I'm now regretting that I chucked it away.

I'm also wishing I had a second phone where I am at the moment - I have a microwave, a cell phone and a desire to do some experimentation of my own - at least as far as the plugged in/not plugged in goes (I don't think my hosts would understand if I started disconnecting wires...)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf.... Because a cell phone has such a weak signal (transmit or recv) it is just an interesting test. 

There is no way of knowing if a microwave will truly protect an electronic item in a severe EMP event.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Emp discharge is not a proven subject, from what I have gathered it's main damaging effect is caused when high voltage gathers in runs of conductor, so any disconection from the grid or household wiring would be some protection. hence the reason for removing the cord from microwaves. if you are grounding something for emp protection the lenght of the ground wire needs to be very short , or it has the possibility to become a conductor. an item in and insulated from a faraday cage or sealed steel shell SHOULD be safe because there is no antenna effect from a conductor run.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> Emp discharge is not a proven subject, from what I have gathered it's main damaging effect is caused when high voltage gathers in runs of conductor, so any disconection from the grid or household wiring would be some protection. hence the reason for removing the cord from microwaves. if you are grounding something for emp protection the lenght of the ground wire needs to be very short , or it has the possibility to become a conductor. an item in and insulated from a faraday cage or sealed steel shell SHOULD be safe because there is no antenna effect from a conductor run.


Short heavy conductors solidly attached to long ground rods or to metal water pipe systems that travel underground. Storage of EMP sensitive equipment need to be low as possible to the earth surface so that ground wires are short. It's a known fact that if you have a shed a fair distance from your home and run electrical power to it that even if you have a ground wire running with the power you may have an electrical potential on that ground unless you sink another ground rod at the side of the shed.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

A lot of this we won't know for sure until/unless an EMP happens. Some might also depend on the strength and source of the EMP. 

Meanwhile, all we can do is our best. If you have no other place to put the electronics you hope to use again, at least stuff it in the microwave if you get warning in time. It's better than doing nothing and pretty much guaranteeing these things will fry.

By the way, has anyone tried the thing about putting the cell phone in the Microwave and calling it? We don't get a signal here at home, so we can't try it. We use our cell phones when we go to town.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> By the way, has anyone tried the thing about putting the cell phone in the Microwave and calling it?


I did....see post #61 above


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Faraday Cage*



LincTex said:


> I did....see post #61 above


I was told by a person that understands faraday cages and what they do how to build one. (One has to remember that chicken wire that is made of copper over a facility, that is grounded well, is ideal.) If that can not be done then a framed 2" x 4" cage of whatever size you want is what you build. Once built then you totally surround it, top, bottom, sides, with the conductive material, totally enclosing the frame of the cage with an overlap of the conductive material, at the door, or opening. I was told that this cage must be insulated off the ground, on any non-conductive material. Then it must be grounded very well, four points one at each corner if possible. Ideally you should have the ground away from the actual cage as far as possible. Everyone that suggested how to build a faraday cage essentially said the same thing. You must isolate the interior with a box of non conductive material, wood, or whatever. That way I was told the CME or EMP charges will contact the outer portion of the cage tracking around the cage to the ground wires, that lead to copper grounding rods that are driven deep enough into the ground to be in touch with ground moisture.
Have to tell all, THIS ARE NOT MY IDEAS SPEAKING, IT IS THE ACCUMULATION OF ALL OUT THERE WITH THE INFORMATION EVERYONE CONTRIBUTED. 
If there is any miss-information here or any improvements, PLEASE make a comments and either add to or correct any of this.
Thank You
Popcorn590


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> If there is any miss-information here or any improvements, PLEASE make a comments and either add to or correct any of this.


Sounds about right... I took notice when you mentioned "chicken wire" (holes are too big) but the rest makes good sense.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Faraday Cage*



LincTex said:


> Sounds about right... I took notice when you mentioned "chicken wire" (holes are too big) but the rest makes good sense.


Thank you so much for your responce, every little bit helps for all of us that want to be prepared. Plus this is a relativly inexpensive protection factor for whatever electrical equipment we want protected.

The reason I mentioned chicken wire style coverage, is that I saw a special that stated the Home Land Security Emergency Facility or another government facility, is partially buried with 1' copper chicken wire covering the entire top of the facilty, that is buried under some dirt, that in turn is well grounded. I might have missheard or did not understand, if so please let me know.
Thank You,
Popcorn590


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have some spare things wrapped in bubble wrap... stored in a metal filing cabinet.... that has the cracks sealed with aluminum tape:









.....sitting on a wood pallet, inside a metal building. Still have to run a ground cable to a ground rod.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great information. Would silver duct tape work. I have used aluminum tape before and realize it is actual aluminum, but is there enough conductivity on silver duct tape to work?
Thanks,
Popcorn590


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> Is there enough conductivity on silver duct tape to work?


Nope - none more than any other color.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Many thanks for you help. It is evident that through you and others many will now have a positive way of making a faraday cage that seemingly under a Carrington type Event or less circumstances would help protect our electronics. One last question for you. If you build a large faraday cage in your basement and insulate it as you mentioned, you still must ground it even in your basement, true or not true?
Thanks Again,
Popcorn590


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> you still must ground it even in your basement, true or not true?


I wouldn't take any chances. I would make sure it had a good ground.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. I know that all my questions have been answered. Hope all others out there have the same feeling. I also plan to put moisture absorbant items in with whatever I put in the faraday cage, even though we live in a fairly dry area. Plus other items of protection and survival nature. I still have a couple of those emergency CB's they used to sell for cars on the road, before cell phones. Plus multi reciever wave radios. 
What I still need is a good FM or better transever. Any suggestions?
Thanks again for all Your help and Others.
Popcorn590


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Also IF you are grounding the faraday cage use the shortest possible wire, cause wires act as antenni for this type of discharge,If we were to be struck with a large enough blast from a CME the "ground" might not be able to absorb the wattage fast enough so the wire might become an anntena, Again there are no facts to back anything to do with a very high energy em blast so this is all an educated guess "hypothisis"


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for the update on grounding. The only real example that is recorded is the one in 1859. By what I have read about CME's that the Carrington Event is in the mid to high end of an in the open survivable CME's. One item I read is the the Gamma Burst from a large CME is as dangerous as a dirty Nuclear Blast. I was a Shelter Manager in the USAF and when I hear Gamma or Beta Radiation, I listen. It stated that if a large event is predicted and on it's way, get whatever large mass between you, your loved ones, pets, etc. Center of a basement etc. I am going to research the amount of Gamma Burst CME's put out and at what level CME we need to worry. If anyone out there know come back please, as I search engine that.
Thank You,
Popcorn590


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

There is one issue on grounding that I want to mention and that is where during summers months or in arid areas the ground around the ground rods dries out to the point where grounding is no longer effective. That is when it's a good idea to have a drip irrigation system around those ground rods to constantly keep the ground damp but not use too much precious water.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great idea. We have a basement, and I am going to build faraday cage on a pallet in the baement. It will be a large 2 x 4 structure that will be surrounded by galvinized steel from old furnace ducting. Where there are sections coming together of the ducting I plan to use metal screws to tighten them up and then use aluminum tape over those area. The interior glued to the 2 x 4's will be plywood. That will make an almost 4" area between the galvy and the interior plywood that will have shelves. NO metal screw or nails of any kind for shelveing. The supports will be 2 x 2 or 2 x 4 wedged in place with wood glue. As for a ground I plan to hammer drill through our basement cement in August at lowest water level. I will then get a two to three foot copper rod and pound it down. We have a good undergound stream/river that runs under our area. Under our foundation there is always moisture, plus the rod will be pounded deeper. Once at the level I want it near the cage I will then seal the hole and run a heavy copper gound wire from the ground rod to the top four corners, then to the top center of the cage. The outer grounding of the cage I am not sure of, but I did take some electicity in High School, and what I remember them saying is to give the current the easiest route to the ground. 
This sound okay with all of you out there?
Thanks Ahead of time,
Popcorn590


----------



## ImNotCrazyRU (Oct 18, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> I have also heard that you can build a aluminum foil box, then put your cell phone in it. You then try to call your cell phone. It the phone does not ring, it is protected. Popcorn590


I have seen several videos of the tin foil cell phone experiment and it doesnt work.


----------



## ImNotCrazyRU (Oct 18, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> 6.
> 7. If possible, and you don't already have a woodstove installed, find a small woodstove (even a used one) and lay in some stove pipe, and store the whole thing in a garage, basement, or wherever.


Make sure you get the right stove pipe. Double and/or triple walled pipe is required between layers of building materials like your walls and ceilings. The thin (cheap) pipe can only be used in certain places. The wrong pipe will result in a house fire.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Question.? If all non protected electronics are destroyed what good would your computer and cellphone be?


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

gardengirl said:


> Regarding Arnica montana -- just want to make sure that no one is taking this internally. It causes red blood cell lysis, which is why it's so good at clearing up bruises, but should never be taken orally.
> 
> Other good medicinal herbs to have around include:
> 
> ...


A caveat on the willow tree bark would be to remind everyone to use the cambium(wet part just inside the bark) and to tear the bark in vertical strips. If you make a horizontal ring all the way around the tree it is called "girdling" the tree and WILL kill the tree.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

md1911 said:


> Question.? If all non protected electronics are destroyed what good would your computer and cellphone be?


If they're unprotected and therefore destroyed, I'd say they won't be good for much! The computer could be a door stop and...let's see...the cellphone could be a paperweight! 

I guess if we have any warning of a serious solar storm about to send high doses of electromagnetism through our atmosphere we'd better get busy and at least try one of these ideas on here. It's better than doing nothing.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

md1911 said:


> Question.? If all non protected electronics are destroyed what good would your computer and cellphone be?


For me, it'd be worth it to preserve pictures, data, music, etc.. for whenever the power does come back on. Also.. how nice would it be to occasionally fire up some music and take your mind off of the current emp situation? :2thumb:


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not an expert by any means however from what I hear a emp wips out all non protected electronics. Is that the way it is?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

md1911 said:


> Question.? If all non protected electronics are destroyed what good would your computer and cellphone be?


Yep! We all go back to the stone age, first letters, then the reinvention of dial phones and tube radios and TV's. Well maybe not that bad but it may take a long time to get communications systems going. I remember when we had glasnost start to melt the ice between the USSR and the USA and we got the chance to look at their Mig fighter planes, our pilots were very surprised to find that they were still using tubes for their flight control computers. When asked about that the Soviets said at least they would still be flying after a nuclear EMP where the US planes couldn't because they rely on micro computers and fly by wire. Now days most all cars, trucks and semi's, gasoline or diesel, are throttle by wire. Freeways and city streets may become one huge parking lot. The skies will have very little aircraft flying, possibly only the old classic magneto fired engined types will still be flyingT. It wouldn't surprise me to see suicide rates increase drastically due to people not knowing how to live without computers, cell phones or other micro electronically controlled systems. People will have to learn to add and subtract with cash in stores and make out receipts by hand. That's what survival preparedness is all about, learning to live with the least without falling apart emotionally while things are falling apart all around you.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

ImNotCrazyRU said:


> I have seen several videos of the tin foil cell phone experiment and it doesnt work.


Well, I will inform you that my tinfoil hat works just fine. Since I started wearing it, nobody can see what I am thinking.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow. I never knew it was even possible to save electronics from and EMP type hit. However I can now add this to the growing "learn-about-me" pile.


AND, this is why I'm learning candle making and my stores have stockpiles of paraffin and basic wick. No electricity needed.

So, in essence, I could put all the info that I really want on one computer tower with a monitor and build this cage and hopefully have that info stored when and if electricity returns? There are just too many computers in this house to fit inside any of these 2 foot by 4 foot cages. It's hubbies hobby. We would need a whole 15 by 15 foot room grounded for his electrics.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Roslyn, maybe you can at least protect the most important computers and electronics. It may be your husband's hobby, but if we have an EMP, what part will his hobby play in the "new" civilization that emerges? Like d_saum said, it would be worth it to protect pictures, music, and other files on a computer, and some of us have dowlloaded useful prep information to our computers (and like me, planned to print them up and haven't gotten to it!  ). 

It's UN-protected electronics that will be destroyed. I have a spare laptop computer with copies of pictures and files on it, and I keep it in a presumably-EMP-proof container. From time to time I get it out and update it, and during those hours my main laptop is in the protected box. No guarantees of anything, but it's the best I can do. If you do nothing, and if your computer is sitting out in the open when an EMP from any source happens, it's probably history.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

That's what I said, I could put all the music and photos and text files that I now have on everyone's computers and a laptop and protect that one computer and monitor for a "someday" use. My husband has several harddrives that sit outside of the computer and are plugged in when I need something from that harddrive. I also have the little handheld "things" that are for storage (sorry, I can't think of the real name). I can see protecting them, with batteries and flashlights, but those will only last so long anyway. He has talked about having all the computers hooked to a main frame type server in the basement, so everything would be saved in one central place. I can see protecting THAT for the long run. We have a very elaborate computer set up in the house.

However I really can't see protecting every tv and computer in the house. If the grid is gone then really what are we saving it for?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you had power then you would still have access to anything you have saved


----------

